# Propylene glycol



## Desmond (15/7/15)

Hi Guys,

Where is the best place to buy propylene glycol at a good price? And any suggestions on concentrate flavors for a good price would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/15)

Desmond said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Where is the best place to buy propylene glycol at a good price? And any suggestions on concentrate flavors for a good price would also be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/7/15)

As @Rob Fisher said. And most welcome to the forum. 
These forums are heaven for DIY enthusiasts:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (15/7/15)

www.valleyvapour.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Desmond (15/7/15)

Desmond said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Where is the best place to buy propylene glycol at a good price? And any suggestions on concentrate flavors for a good price would also be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks




Thanks for all the replies! First day and feeling welcome already. Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (15/7/15)

The journey begins with PG, then come the rapids.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (15/7/15)

rapid acquisition of vape gear

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## DarkSide (15/7/15)

@Desmond Welcome to this amazing community, Good Luck on the Vape Road, just shout and the "learned ones" (not me, still learning as I go along) will respond with advice, suggestions and comments, but will assist where I can...Good Luck to you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/15)

Welcome and all the best with your diy @Desmond
Enjoy the mixing and vaping


----------



## Geoff (14/9/15)

Hi, Desmond. I can supply you with glycerine BP grade xxxx for 5L and propylene glycol USP 

Content moderated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe (11/5/20)

It's possible to buy Glycerin at Dischem. 
Where can I find Propylene Glycol during lockdown?


----------



## ZeeRSA (11/5/20)

Clyrolinx.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

